# Just stripped black paint off my tank sides with ease!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wanted to get rid of the black paint on all 3 sides of my 30 gallon tank so I could get more light to my plants etc.

We hunted all over for a bio-degradable product that had no fumes that might hurt my fish/shrimps/crays etc. 

Hubby finally found one at Home Depot called Smart Strip by Dummond.

Dabbed it on with a sponge (or you can spray it) but we decided not to. It says to wait about 6 hours to let the paint soften....well after only 10 mins
we were able to just run a blade across the glass and it literally FELL off in huge strips...almost a whole sheet at once.

It was soooo easy that it was done in 10 mins flat. No smell, No harsh chemicals, just a nice clean job.

My hands were killing me the day before from trying to scrape it off with a razorblade. This stuff was incredible.

Just thought I'd share this in case someone else is looking at getting rid of unsightly painted tanks.

Its $16.99 for the can, but worth every penny!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's nice to know. I have some 15 G tanks that have been painted blue.. I was wondering what I could use to strip them when I get 'round to it. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

What kind of paint was it? I have a ton of tanks to strip I might have to look at this stuff, I bet you I have $15 in razor blades on these tanks already lol.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

SMART STRIP advanced paint remover and you get it at Home Depot its made by Peel Away. 100% bio-degradeable, odor free, water based, zero VOC, no caustic or harmful chemicals in it.

My fish are all still fine and there's no smell in my fish room.
we only used a tiny bit for the 3 sides on a 30 gallon, so this can will last
quite a long time.

We dabbed it on rather than spray, so I would suggest you do the same...easier to control where you want it. Its like a foam when it comes out so we put it in a disposable container after we were done using it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

WHMIS CLASSIFICATION: Class D - Division 2A (Very toxic material causing other toxic effects)

May cause gastrointestinal irritation, abdominal pain, headache, central nervous system depression, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, low blood pressure and fatigue. Severe cases may cause respiratory and muscular paralysis, convulsions, narcosis and death. Possible aspiration hazard. May cause mild to severe lung injury if aspirated into the lung during vomiting or swallowing.

Green doesn't mean it's safe...


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

What type of paint was it? I use dollar store acrylic paint and it comes off really easy. You can literally scrape it off with you nail.


----------

